# BMI this and BMI that.. damn BMI!!



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi!

I'm new so I thought I would introduce my self  

I'm 26 and from Bristol, I'm married to Stephen who is 32 and originally from Reading. I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 19 and I suffer pretty terribly with it, well I think I do, every symptom you can have I have! Its crap! But thankfully my hubby is completely healthy and has lovely little wrigglies ready to attack an egg, if I ever ovulate one!

We've been trying to conceive for over 3 years now, we'd actually only been together a little while but I'd been completely open about my PCOS an he knew I could struggle to have a baby so thought we'd give it a go and see what happened, nothing happened!

We only married last November and since then we've really pushed for help from my GP, well we have tried at least, we haven't really got anywhere. Each time I've seen my GP I get told my BMI is too high, lose weight and come back and we'll go from there.

So I go away, try and lose weight, nothing happens..

Then about 3 months a go I really had enough. I needed to get things moving, I was and still am so desperate to be come a mummy I needed to do everything I could to make it work. I went back to my GP, then my BMI was 38. I told him I was going to diet...... Last week I went back to my GP, my BMI was 33  I have lost over 2 and a half stone in just short of 3 months. I am incredibly proud of myself although I still have 2 stone to lose, I know I can do it!

My GP was pretty impressed BUT not impressed enough to refer me to a fertility clinic "Your BMI isn't low enough, it has to be under 30" I am actually sick to death of hearing about my damn BMI! Although I was prescribed Metformin, today is day 5 of taking it and I feel TERRIBLE! I keep telling my self its doing good things to me but its so hard to believe when you are throwing up!

I see my GP again next Monday and I'm hoping I've lost another few lb by then, just to rub it in his face that I am losing weight and I could do it seeing as he thought it would never happen. I am hoping I will get a referral but I won't hold out much hope. So I was just wondering if this is normal, my BMI HAS to be under 30?? I understand it, kind of, although it does frustrate me when you see women bigger than you with their little newborn.

I have to go back to my doctors surgery on my 2nd day of period and again on the 21st day for blood tests to see if I'm ovulating, I know what it will tell me. I've spent a fortune on ovulation tests to know I don't ovulate! But I shouldn't be so negative, I could get good news. 

It's pretty amazing they can even do that blood test though, my periods only started again a few months ago. I hadn't had one for 7 years then about 5-7lb of weight come off and wham there was Aunt Flow! Losing weight has done great things for me but it's not given me a baby!

I dream of the day I am prescribed clomid, that's what I really want, I know it will work! I just need that referral, I will do anything for that referral!


----------



## twinklycupcake (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello,

I'm new too! I had a starting BMI of 44 and it is now 30  (7 stone weight loss, weight watchers and exercise)
I have just had my first IVF cancelled due to poor response to stims and been told to get BMI to 27, always a kick in the teeth! even losing that isn't good enough. I hate all this BMI bullsh!t too. Will do anything to achieve my dream so has to be done, and can so totally relate. Also I fell pregnant whilst losing weight just unfortunate it wasn't our time! and when i was at my heaviest my cycle was all over now i'm a regular 31 day girl!
Good luck with it all xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

Crikey, that is ridiculous.. you do what your told and lose the weight to get a BMI of under 30 only to be told you have to lose more? Honestly that is just crazy. I can totally understand why any treatment works better when your body is in a healthy state but to lose 7 stone and then end up being told it has to be more must be so horrible! I'm sorry that's happened to you hun, you've done amazing losing that weight so I'm 100% sure you can lose the rest and try IVF again. You have given it every chance of working so I hope it does work for you!

I am due on next week so in around 4 weeks I'll know if I'm ovulating, I'm keeping everything but my legs crossed lol It's such a horrible situation to be in. I don't feel like a real woman and on top of that both my sister and my sister in law are pregnant, sister in law is due next week!

I'm still trying to get my head round the whole "BMI under 30" for referral crap. I get it should be under 30 for treatment but why for a referral? if my gp pulled his head out of his backside and referred me I'd be so much happier and I'd try even harder on my diet knowing that I have to be under 30 to try clomid.. It would be the best incentive. By the time I see him next week I reckon I will have hit the 3 stone lost mark but that won't be good enough for him!

Arghhhhhhhh so frustrating!!


----------



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

hey  
first well bloody done for the weight loss !! to the both of you !!
i was a bit like u , till i siad enough to enough 2 months ago and ive lost 2 stone in 2 months
ive been on metformin for a while and honestly didnt see any differance last week they uped it to max dose of 2000per day
fingers crossed this will help  

its soo hard to loose the weight but there is great support on here, and i found joining a group sw , really helped me 
where before id loose a pound be so happy id have a pizza and put on 2 

i have heard lots of stories of girls getting preg while loosen the weight so maybe you might not even need clomid  
i was on clomid before and it didnt get me to ovulate, it does work for lots of people but not everybody 
i know how you feel when u see ladys which very large bmi holding their newborns
i think emmm pity thats not me  
my bmi was 41.5 and is now 37 
you are not alone in ur battle


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

Hiya!

Well done on your weight loss too, 2 stone in 2 months is amazing! 

I am hoping by the time I see my GP I am used to it and can up my dose. I have this horrible niggling thought "500mg won't make any difference" So we'll see!

And I totally get the "lb off 2lb on" stuff, I had a sneaky bacon roll and put on 1lb, was insane!

I am just hoping and praying my GP is seeing I'm doing all I can to lose weight and gives me my referral. I'd actually kiss him but that might be a bit inappropriate lol

xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to say, well done on the weight loss.  That's fantastic and you should give yourselves a well deserved pat on the back 

I to know where you are coming from regarding BMI.  I had to get my BMI to 30 in order to qualify for treatment.  

It is hard, but you have done so well.

Good luck

Stacey


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Stacey

Thank you for your reply! And thank you for the compliment, I am very proud of what I have done (maybe slightly big headed lol) but it's really appreciated

Good luck to you too!

xx


----------



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

is your gp good in general and just sticking to the rules?
sometimes if after several vists you dont get anywhere a change might be good
this may sound sexest in know but 99% of docs ive seen i found the woman more helpful 
have they rules out thyroid problems or other things that cause weight gain ?


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Mrs Melody


Wow what a great weight loss.  I have just realised that you are from Bristol, a few of us meet up about once a month in Bristol for coffee, cake and a chat, your more than welcome to join us.  xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

My GP is good when it comes to illness other than PCOS. If I go for a cough he'll prescribe everything under the sun! PCOS is a different matter. I last saw a female doctor because my GP was off, she was actually fab and really helped, she was very happy with my weight loss and actually checked my height which I'm an inch taller than my GP had me down as, which meant my BMI was lower!

I will see how things go but I may change to this female doctor is possible!

I've had everything checked although my thyroid was done a few years ago and it was "borderline" but in 2 years I've lost 6 stone, its only the last 3 months I've lost the weight a lot quicker so I don't think it's a thyroid issue. I just think its me being greedy!

Hi Coweyes, that sounds great! Where do you meet? I will have to close my eyes whilst talking to everyone though, if I see cake I may cry and cave in and eat every slice lol!! xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

O goodness, sorry i completely forgot about you trying to loose weight, ooops sorry.


Sometimes we meet at Cribbs and sometimes at Cabot circus, we dont all come from Bristol though.  I come from Taunton, another lady Bath and another lady Minehead.  I will find the thread name and send it to you. xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

Haha No worries, I'm actually quite good and can avoid cake. My hubby seems to love cake at the moment and eats it in front of me.. as if he's teasing me!

That sounds great, I can get to either places. Please send me the thread! Would be fantastic to speak to people in the same situation as me! 

xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi mrs melody,

I have recently started on met too - a week ago in fact.  I have been very lucky in terms of side effects but I do feel bloated a lot and it has completely killed my appetite.  I managed to go up to 1500mg after just five days.  The way I take mine is to eat half my meal, take the tablet and then finish my meal.  I know everyone reacts differently, but it's worth a try.

Congrats to you all on your weight loss and good luck with your ttc journey xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks you Dudders!

That is the same way I take mine but I still seem to react quite badly to it. Today I haven't been as bad actually, yesterday I was awful but today it's been more of a sicky feeling rather than actually being sick although I have a headache but that could be something else.. its a bummer!

I will stick at it. I have to! I am insulin resistant and what I've heard Metformin can do make's me feel quite positive. I just need it to be kin to me. I may even try up the dose Friday if I'm OK the rest of this week! 

xx


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I had to shift some pounds for tx, mainly because they measured me as 5ft3 and I am 5ft7! 

Anyway, they only weighed me during our first consultation for IVF. I don't see why they shouldn't refer you and at least get the ball rolling. I would try asking a different GP at your surgery and see if they will refer you.

Best of luck

Xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

That is what happened with me, I was down as being 5'4 and a bit and I'm 5'6, not a huge difference but it was a point difference to my BMI which makes a difference!

That is what I can't understand, why I can't be referred and just go from there. I need an incentive and right now I don't have one, I don't have anything going in my favour!

xx


----------



## Seabob (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi this happended to me too, I had a bmi of 29 and I weight train every day so I was quite fit she said I needed to get it down further if I wanted the treatment to work successfully so I got it to 27 and now 3 weeks into treatment and no excercise it's gone back up! 
You have done an amazing job and its so hard but I only say lift weights to shift the rest and do you best it will be well worth it x


----------



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Hun well done on that wonderful weight loss!! Congratulations for sure are needed!!! We finally got a referral in may & only to be told my BMi needs to be 26 it was 29.7 but due to my height 5 2 they wanted it down so I managed to loss 8 lbs so far back in August to see the nurse, they base so so much on weight & I cannot believe that has such a big impact of a lady falling pregnant!! I think they say that to see how serious people actually are!! The rereral is very much like an inquisition to be honest on past partners etc etc etc & speaking to others nothing gets done in the 1st 18months at least. So just keep trying & making them happy & go with the flow that's all we can do right??


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

My GP has told me as soon as I get an appointment, they'll do an ultra sound and some bloods and then start me on clomid..

I actually thought I had a referral, my gp told me he'd made one and I was misled into thinking it was a fertility clinic but today I found out it's an endocrinologist clinic (I think thats right) so I was gutted and that's why I'm a bit fed up today.

I really thought I was getting somewhere but still have a long way to go!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

and welcome to Fertility Friends   

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of your questions   

*Ovulation Induction, Clomid & Tamoxifen ~ *CLICK HERE

*Fertility Investigations ~ *CLICK HERE

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

We also have a hidden weight management board which you're welcome to join:

*Weight Management ~ *CLICK HERE

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout!

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

Well I have dropped another BMI point which is amazing and AF has arrived just in time to see my GP on Monday, so I can start the 21 day blood test. Fingers crossed!!
I've also started Angelbumps fertility protocol, I don't think I've ever seen so many vitamins and minerals before, this evening I took 17!!! I hope they help!!
Metformin seems to be going well too, I've upped my dose to 1000mg, will try to up it too 1500mg by Wednesday and 2000mg by Monday next week!!
Yay!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

I must of done something really terrible in my past life to deserve what I'm going through at the moment

I was doing so well with my weight loss and now hit a brick wall and really struggling, I don't know why though!!

My periods returned after 7 years, its TOTM now but a very strange one. I've only had a proper bleed for about 2 days and now it's just yucky :-( sorry TMI

And I can't stop thinking about my 21 day blood test results, whats going to happen if it says I'm ovulating? will I get no help?

Feeling so depressed today, when I think everythings going in the right direction it suddenly takes a U turn

Really bad day

Mod Note: Merged into orignal welcome post.


----------



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

wow mrs-melody you have lost loadssss of weight !! good woman urself  
sorry ur haven a bad day  
weightloss is always going up and down dont be too hard on urself


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

You have done excellent, it's just one bad day. Give yourself today and then wake up in a better mood tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

It definitely was just a bad day, I seem to be having a few of those lately but feeling a lot better today.

My GP called to say that I need some tests done as the results need to be sent with my referral and has booked me in to have them all done so thats great, this GP is on the ball!

Still not sure what's going on with this AF though, its not "normal" I hope they aren't going to stop again :-(

But feeling positive about my diet again and hoping for a good weigh in on Tuesday


----------



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

ahh glad today isd a better day for you 
its great that you have a good gp thats a big help 
my weigh in is on monday  
did gp say what tests you needed to have ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

I think it's mainly bloods, HIV, hepatitis and FSH, LH etc etc.. quite a long list but will all be done in one go, my husband needs to have some of the same tests done too plus another semen analysis. 

Good luck for your weigh in. I'm hoping for at least 3lb lol I can hope!!


----------



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

i pray every week for some loss anything lol  
every lil bit brings us closer to our goal 
pretty standard stuff with the bloods fingers crossed they all come back perfect


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

Me too, I hope they are fine. I have to have a smear too, which I'm nervous about. I'm 26 and I haven't had one yet which is so bad of me but I hate the thought of them :-S

Actually I will be brave and ring and make an appointment for on today!

I'm still worried about AF, this period really was strange! 

I had a sneaky stand on my scales this morning and 2lb off, so fingers crossed I can get another couple off by Tuesday

xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

So today is day 1 on Weight Watchers, the diet I was following was becoming ridiculous to follow and although I am worried my weight loss might slow down I'm happy that I'm now following a suitable diet which can be part of my life and is healthy!

Fingers crossed this will work for me as I still have a lot to lose!

xx


----------



## bail16 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey ladies, hope you don't me gatecrashing! 

Just wanted to tell you my bmi story! Mine was about 31 6yrs ago when we started Trying and my periods were crazy irregular, so I spoke to dr at Work who did bloods and found I don't ovulate. So started clomid, had 2 ectopics in right tube (2008 & 2009). Then got referred for ivf but nhs in this area put a freeze on it at that time so we paid private. By then (2011) my bmi was 32.8 but if you pay privately it can be up to 35. Got pregnant, miscarried at 11 weeks. 
Then got referred by nhs once they started paying again but bmi had to be below 30, I told the dr it was 29.5 and he sent off the referral and I thought ah that's fine as I want a yr off to forget about trying for a baby ad just enjoy my marriage, I'll lose weight! But didn't! So with only 3 months before planned ivf appt in June this year, I rapidly lost 2.5 stone to get my bmi 29.3, went to ivf appt and they didn't even weigh me, just said yep you can start with next period. So we went in holiday the next Day to Jamica, came home, still no period, tested and after 6 yrs and a bit of weight loss I'm naturally pregnant!!!!! 

I am putting it all down to losing weight rather than chilling out as I've Been chilled For a year!!!

Hope this helps to stop you eating that Slice of cake!! 

Jo x


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow Jo that in incredible. I have lost just under 3 stone now so I am hoping that helps, I find out if I am ovulating in a couple of weeks so fingers crossed.

Huge congratulations to you too, amazing news!

xx


----------



## Samic1986 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi,

I'm new here too but was in exactly the same position as you - congrats on the weight loss I know how hard it can be. In Dec I was diagnosed with PCOS and my BMI was 35 I was told that they wouldn't do anything until it was under 30 so I was determined to get it down! Now 7 months later I have lost 3 1/2 st and my BMI is down to about 26-27. Yesterday we were told we are being referred to a clinic for Chlomid and IUI  

Fingers crossed that everything works out for you xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Thats amazing well done!!

How did you lose the weight if you don't mind me asking?

I have just started weight watchers, I hope it works for me!


----------



## Samic1986 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hiya,

I am doing Slimming World and have found it surprisingly easy!! Only downside is that I now have Gall Stones and am waiting for an op to remove my Gallbladder, they said that it is caused by losing a lot of weight fairly quickly so just be careful. I also walk quite a bit now which I didn't do before and am feeling great!

Good luck with it all i'm sure if you are determined as I was/am then the lbs will fall off.

xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

I really hope so, I'm starting to feel disheartened and wondering whether to go back to cambridge just to get this last stone off so I qualify :-(


----------



## Samic1986 (Jul 30, 2012)

Chin up, you will be fine. Just focus on the end result and don't get too down on yourself xx


----------

